# Super Smash Bros Switch Appears on Nintendo's Site



## Taffy (Jun 8, 2018)

I have a friend who would be going nuts right now lol

Woohoo


----------



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2018)

Holy FUCK I thought you meant it could be downloaded and played now.  About gave me an aneurysm with this one.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 8, 2018)

dam, still no confirmation of 16 8 player smash


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Holy FUCK I thought you meant it could be downloaded and played now.  About gave me an aneurysm with this one.


oops, probably a bit misleading, you think "Info on Super Smash bros Switch now on Eshop" would be better?(or something like it)


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 8, 2018)

also, sorry for the double post but. Something tells me this game is coming really soon. usually it's less then a couple of months a game sits in the eshop as coming soon till it's available


----------



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> oops, probably a bit misleading, you think "Info on Super Smash bros Switch now on Eshop" would be better?(or something like it)


Maybe "available to pre-order on eShop?"


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Maybe "available to pre-order on eShop?"


sounds even more misleading lmao


----------



## Taffy (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah... change the thread title to avoid potential riots lol. I like "Info on Smash for Switch found on eShop"


----------



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> sounds even more misleading lmao


Oh, I guess you're right if you can't actually purchase yet.  I dunno then, "listed on eShop as releasing later this year," maybe?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 8, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Oh, I guess you're right if you can't actually purchase yet.  I dunno then, "listed on eShop as releasing later this year," maybe?


Reported to ask mods to change Title ^^

Thanks, cause I wouldn't have caught that


----------



## SonyUSA (Jun 8, 2018)

It's not showing on the US or EU e-shop yet, just the Nintendo website.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 8, 2018)

This should cover my nighty fapping material.


----------



## CoolFangs (Jun 8, 2018)

Interestingly enough the pre-order link seems to take me to a page for a 3rd party gamecube adapter.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm going to go to bed, and when I wake up, all of my dreams will come true!


----------



## lampdemon (Jun 8, 2018)

All aboard the HYPE TRAIN!


Spoiler


----------



## pro-pumper (Jun 8, 2018)

this e3 It will be very interesting


----------



## Devin (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice find. Kind of interesting that if you click the "Buy Physical" text on that page that it brings you to an Amazon product page for a gamecube to USB adapter.

Edit: One that doesn't work on the Switch at that.


----------



## VitaType (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh, come on. We all know that it's going to be playable at E3 and most likely will be released very soon. How is this a front-page news?


----------



## samcambolt270 (Jun 8, 2018)

"number of players: to be determined"
32 man smash confirmed


----------



## VitaType (Jun 8, 2018)

samcambolt270 said:


> "number of players: to be determined"
> 32 man smash confirmed


Maybe it even is up to 100 players online, because they added a Battle Royale mode  (hopefully not)


----------



## Xzi (Jun 8, 2018)

VitaType said:


> Maybe it even is up to 100 players online, because they added a Battle Royale mode  (hopefully not)


128 man Smash, Fox only, no items, Final Destination.  LET'S GOOOOOO!!!


----------



## bahamut920 (Jun 8, 2018)

Subspace Emissary or bust. Brawl was the only Smash game I really liked, and it was 100% due to Subspace Emissary.


----------



## lampdemon (Jun 8, 2018)

I liked the presentation of Brawl better compared to Smash4. Also Subspace Emissary and Boss battles were fun.

I still prefer the Melee gameplay.


----------



## MushGuy (Jun 8, 2018)

Don't ruin Sheik this time, developers (character-wise, that is).


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 8, 2018)

Can't wait for it to finally release.


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jun 8, 2018)

lampdemon said:


> I liked the presentation of Brawl better compared to Smash4. Also Subspace Emissary and Boss battles were fun.
> 
> I still prefer the Melee gameplay.


I loved brawl the best because of subspace emmisary I had so much fun going through that and even though no one spoke it felt like a cool story.


----------



## Maximilious (Jun 8, 2018)

Guess I'll be updating my 4.1.0 console if emuNAND isn't available by release


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> dam, still no confirmation of 16 8 player smash


Idk if im rightly informed, but I thinka single Switch tablet can only support up to 8 joycons
But, maybe im wrong and misinformed


----------



## Ferris1000 (Jun 8, 2018)

I hope it’s not again a Wii u to switch port.
If it’s again a Wii u to switch port I will send my switch to Nintendo for a refund because I own all the Good wii u games and I won’t buy all these games again just because it’s playable in handheld mode


----------



## KiiWii (Jun 8, 2018)

They said BOTW was coming out 2015.... eventually came out in 2017..

...even the release date isn’t concrete.


----------



## Salazar-DE (Jun 8, 2018)

Can this one have a cool subtitle? I'm voting for Super Smash Bros. Royale to cash in on the popularity of the term.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2018)

Ferris1000 said:


> I hope it’s not again a Wii u to switch port.
> If it’s again a Wii u to switch port I will send my switch to Nintendo for a refund because I own all the Good wii u games and I won’t buy all these games again just because it’s playable in handheld mode


pretty much confirmed by the trailer that its not a port
Just look at link, its no longer TP Link, it's BOTW Link


----------



## Keylogger (Jun 8, 2018)

Well I guess it's a port with new features. A whole Smash bros game need more than 3 years for its development.
I think they will add new characters, some characters will be redesigned and I think they will add an adventure mode like SE in brawl


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 8, 2018)

Keylogger said:


> Well I guess it's a port with new features. A whole Smash bros game need more than 3 years for its development.
> I think they will add new characters, some characters will be redesigned and I think they will add an adventure mode like SE in brawl


lol, do you really think they started making this game only at switch release date?
no, they begun far far before


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 8, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> Idk if im rightly informed, but I thinka single Switch tablet can only support up to 8 joycons
> But, maybe im wrong and misinformed


I believe so. 16 player would be way to cancerous anyway.


Ferris1000 said:


> I hope it’s not again a Wii u to switch port.
> If it’s again a Wii u to switch port I will send my switch to Nintendo for a refund because I own all the Good wii u games and I won’t buy all these games again just because it’s playable in handheld mode


Do you just play in docked mode? Just the mere fact of having a portable version of smash that looks and runs well is enough to sell me right there.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Devin said:


> Nice find. Kind of interesting that if you click the "Buy Physical" text on that page that it brings you to an Amazon product page for a gamecube to USB adapter.
> 
> Edit: One that doesn't work on the Switch at that.


wait what? I thought tge gc adapters worked on the switch. I didn't relise it was hit and miss which ones worked with it.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jun 8, 2018)

*sigh*
I can't remember the last time I had to clean out this much cum.




bahamut920 said:


> Subspace Emissary or bust. Brawl was the only Smash game I really liked, and it was 100% due to Subspace Emissary.


Don't bet on it, Sakurai wasn't too happy to see Subspace Emissary clips on Youtube, therefore I don't think he's planning to put some kind of ''story'' mode again.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2018)

All aboard the disappointment train!


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 8, 2018)

Stephano said:


> All aboard the disappointment train!


even if it was brawl on the switch I would be happy. Smash on the go at a reasonable resolution is good enough for me. Hell, it's kinda crappy but even melee would probably be a little fun


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2018)

Site gets datamined in
3
2
1


----------



## JAWS_XS (Jun 9, 2018)

Well I hope you guys are right about it not being a port.  I love the smash series, own all the smash psychical games!  But I don't want another mario kart port.  what a crock of shit for wiiU owners.


----------



## YTElias (Jun 9, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> dam, still no confirmation of 16 8 player smash


16 Player match would be more chaotic than 8 players
And the Playerhud so small


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 9, 2018)

JAWS_XS said:


> Well I hope you guys are right about it not being a port.  I love the smash series, own all the smash psychical games!  But I don't want another mario kart port.  what a crock of shit for wiiU owners.


Unfortunately wii u owners are a minority and usually the minority gets the short end of the stick. Not trying to be mean but it's the unfortunate truth. If you look at the sales you can see why ports are so good for Nintendo in a business stand point. The Switch ports of Wii U games outsell there wii u counterparts lifetime sales in a mattter of a couple of months and then surpass that. Nintendo is easily doubling to tripling there profits on these games with little to no effort. This is also get these games out to many who never touched the wii u which is bound to happen being as the Switch already outsold the Wii U's lifetime sales, and in under a year at that.

*BUT!* With the way Nintendo has been handling the announcement of smash on the Switch with holding back on details so much it is highly likely this is a new game. Even if it's not there is bound to be lots of new content if they are being this secretive. Either way will be worth it for a Wii U owner of smash.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



YTElias said:


> 16 Player match would be more chaotic than 8 players
> And the Playerhud so small


ehh, they could probably just do another row for the fighter percentages
either way it was bs what I was saying


----------



## DeletedMember411838 (Jun 9, 2018)

Ferris1000 said:


> I hope it’s not again a Wii u to switch port.
> If it’s again a Wii u to switch port I will send my switch to Nintendo for a refund because I own all the Good wii u games and I won’t buy all these games again just because it’s playable in handheld mode



Well as sorry as I am for you, a good what 50% or more of the Switch owners do not own Wii Us, so for the majority a Port would be okayish. Obviously still prefer a new game, but I won't oppose a port that much personally, as one of the 10m people that own a switch and not a Wii U.

Sucks to be an owner of a failed console. I been there.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 9, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> Unfortunately wii u owners are a minority and usually the minority gets the short end of the stick. Not trying to be mean but it's the unfortunate truth. If you look at the sales you can see why ports are so good for Nintendo in a business stand point. The Switch ports of Wii U games outsell there wii u counterparts lifetime sales in a mattter of a couple of months and then surpass that. Nintendo is easily doubling to tripling there profits on these games with little to no effort. This is also get these games out to many who never touched the wii u which is bound to happen being as the Switch already outsold the Wii U's lifetime sales, and in under a year at that.
> 
> *BUT!* With the way Nintendo has been handling the announcement of smash on the Switch with holding back on details so much it is highly likely this is a new game. Even if it's not there is bound to be lots of new content if they are being this secretive. Either way will be worth it for a Wii U owner of smash.
> 
> ...


Mario kart 8 was worth, even though I own it for wii u ahaha


----------



## YTElias (Jun 9, 2018)

jt_1258 said:


> ehh, they could probably just do another row for the fighter percentages
> either way it was bs what I was saying


And how are we gonna see something with all the rows?


----------



## DeoNaught (Jun 9, 2018)

YTElias said:


> And how are we gonna see something with all the rows?


Lol Sixteen people on one switch would be hillarious, Tablet mode at that


----------



## YTElias (Jun 9, 2018)

DeoNaught said:


> Lol Sixteen people on one switch would be hillarious, Tablet mode at that


The Switch can only connect 4 Controllers did you forget that


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 9, 2018)

YTElias said:


> The Switch can only connect 4 Controllers did you forget that


ehh, you do relise it can have 8 *pairs* of joy cons connected right. as in they all for could be separate to be 8 players

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> Mario kart 8 was worth, even though I own it for wii u ahaha


well ya, being able to take a game portably is a selling point on its own that got me to rebuy Stardew Valley, Minecraft, and once it's released, Terraria.


----------

